# Poll



## fredriklaa (May 26, 2019)

Is it possible to create polls? 

One option would be to create a numbered list and then people answer using one of the numbers, but that would be hard to maintain.


----------



## fredriklaa (May 26, 2019)

This could be useful in many settings, such as "Which of the following mouthpieces would you suggest buying?". A poll does not replace replies from members, but makes it easier to know what forum members recommend.


----------



## fredriklaa (May 26, 2019)

One solution would be to create a poll using doodle and create a link in the post. However, doodle only keeps the poll for about a year.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes you can create a poll. When you create a thread, underneath the text editor you should see the option to make it a poll and add your questions (up to 10 I think).

NB: I'll move this to the correct subform.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Maybe we should have a poll to find if you should makema poll?


----------

